# 1/48 Ertl A-20C



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Finally decided to pull this old feller off the shelf and build it. The A-20 is my favorite US-built twin-engined medium. And something about the British desert scheme makes it look even better.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The seatbelts and life raft are aftermarket. The rest is out of the box. The kit decals were crap, but I used them anyway, with the exception of the wing walks, which are from an Aeromaster sheet.

ModelMaster paints, plus chalk pastel weathering, plus a light random THIN spray of desert sand, which I then streaked with a thinner-dampened tissue.

The kit ain't great. It comes with a choice of glass nose styles, but the nose cap is smaller than the fuselage where it mates. Putty time! The main landing gear is delicate and fiddley to build. The nose wheel fork doesn't hold the wheel very well at all. The bomb bay "detail" is a frame with four molded-on bombs with no defined fitting points. But there was plenty of room in there to stuff .45 hardball slugs for weight! The exhaust stack are molded on and the cowl flaps are barely discernable. The landing gear doors have tiiiiiny little tabs to attach them, and it ain't enough to hold them on.

But if you stand back a few feet it looks okay.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I really like to WWII aircraft. Nice build.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nice one. love the weathering!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great results; 1/48 is my favourite scale for military kits.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Excellent work. She looks great.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...


----------

